# Ingersoll Trench Watch Details Needed



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi all, would like to restore it but need to start searching for parts.

Does anyone know what this model is, or even better what the movement is, I know it's effectively like a dollar watch but I really like the look of it.

Thanks in advance

Jonathan


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice watch, it was made for Ingersoll by Thiel Brothers of Thuringia Germany who also supplied watches to Services. The movement is a Thiel `Davina`, up to around the early/mid 1930s the movement was gold coloured (as shown below) later versions were `silver`, in my experience the later movement has a higher beat rate.


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Mach , thanks for the info, il looking for the name of this model or movement so that I can start looking for a donor movement/parts.

Thank you for your response

Jonathan.


----------

